# Will like to know how to sell my car



## ryanwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

I am leaving the country soon and Will like to sell my car. Will like to know where to sell it online and how to sell it online? a


----------



## ryanwalter (Jun 11, 2012)

I dont know how to post in dubizzle


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Go onto dubizzle, register an account with a valid phone number and email address and your good to go.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Go onto dubizzle, register an account with a valid phone number and email address and your good to go.


Words of advice...

+ Even if you are desperate to sell and will be leaving very quickly, don't appear so at first or you will receive even more "garbage" offers of ridiculous amount from local small dealers.

+ Regardless, you will be bombarded with a lot of very-low offers from those same people. So be patient...

+ Start immediately so you have time. There are lots of cars for sell in Dubizzle, and Summer is coming (meaning time to move for people) so even more cars will be available.

+ However, if you can take a lost at selling the car quickly, then do mention "Expat leaving, urgent sale" etc to that effect. You will attract all of the local small dealers like flies.

+ Take the time to mention specific details and include nice pictures will help reasonable buyers.

+ Selling anything on Dubizzle will be a compromise between time and price. Unless you have ample time, be prepared to accept low offers.

Just from my personal experience...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

ryanwalter said:


> I dont know how to post in dubizzle


And you drive a car??????:scared::scared:

dont put for quick sale in the ad or you will be inundated with callers offering you half of what you want with line such as " my dear you wont get xxxx for your guy believe me, i have cash now i come we can do deal"


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The other option is to sell it directly to people like 4x4 motors. You will lose maybe 5-10K but at least this would be quick.


----------



## mazki (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi , what is your car , model , year and km?, I am looking for one 
Thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

rsinner said:


> The other option is to sell it directly to people like 4x4 motors. You will lose maybe 5-10K but at least this would be quick.


And if you have an expensive car that would lose too much value selling quick, another option that some of my friends have done is... if you have a really good friend who you trust, transfer to his name and let him sell it.

It is a hassle, but I would do it for my close friends


----------



## britishexpat (Jun 2, 2012)

HI mate, what car do you have? what year? I might be interested, depending what it is?




ryanwalter said:


> I am leaving the country soon and Will like to sell my car. Will like to know where to sell it online and how to sell it online? a


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

ryanwalter said:


> I am leaving the country soon and Will like to sell my car. Will like to know where to sell it online and how to sell it online? a


Hi,
When are you leaving and what type of car do yo drive?
M


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

just a reminder that advertising in the forum is not allowed.


----------

